# Gothic 1 warenhandel



## ghad3195 (11. Juni 2006)

hey,

wie tut man waren einzeln tauschen, denn wenn ich handele(linke maustaste festhalten und rechts bzw links drücken) kommen die waren immer zehnerweise. Wie tu ich jetz nur n einziges stück verkaufen??


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (11. Juni 2006)

Maustaste?

So weit ich mich erinnere, ging das mit Ware auswählen (so wie ich dich verstanden habe weißt du, wie das geht) und STRG + Linkspfeil oder Rechtspfeil je nach kaufen und verkaufen. Sobald die Werte oben übereinstimmen kann der Kauf erfolgen.


----------



## p5-prescott (11. Juni 2006)

ghad3195 am 11.06.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> wie tut man waren einzeln tauschen, denn wenn ich handele(linke maustaste festhalten und rechts bzw links drücken) kommen die waren immer zehnerweise. Wie tu ich jetz nur n einziges stück verkaufen??



Du hast wahrscheinlich die Gothic-Steuerung so eingestellt dass du auf links oder rechts strafst(seitwärts gehst), wenn nun so handelst, passiert genau das was du schon beschrieben hast.

Du musst nur die Links-Rechtstasten die standardmässig auf Links-/Rechtsbewegungen eingestellt sind nehmen, sprich die Pfeiltasten, falls du das nicht verändert hast.

Noch viel Spass beim zocken von einem der besten Rollenspiele die es gibt.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (11. Juni 2006)

Die genaue Menge der getauschten Ware konnte man auch mit der SHIFT-Taste und der darüber (wie heißt die eigentlich überhaupt   ) einstellen.


----------



## p5-prescott (11. Juni 2006)

Wetterfrosch87 am 11.06.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Die genaue Menge der getauschten Ware konnte man auch mit der SHIFT-Taste und der darüber (wie heißt die eigentlich überhaupt   ) einstellen.



Das weiß ich nicht ob das auch funktioniert hat, aber so was nennt sich FESTSTELLTASTE (mit der ich auch das grad geschrieben hab).


----------



## ghad3195 (11. Juni 2006)

p5-prescott am 11.06.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ghad3195 am 11.06.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





danke, genau das war es, hab etwas die steuerung angepasst. Als ich das früher gespielt habe, hatte ich die standartsteuerung.

und das mit dem besten spiel wissen glaub ich schon alle


----------



## Homerclon (12. Juni 2006)

man kann auch 100Stk auf einmal rüberschieben.
Was gerade im späteren Spiel das handeln deutlich beschleunigt.
Oder aber auch das leerräumen von getöten Gegner.

Standardtaste - funktion
pfeiltaste - drehen = 1Stk
enft/bild ab - strafe = 10Stk
alt - springen = 100stk.


----------

